
Uncovering Computer Vision and Deep Learning - anuragprafulla
https://geekgazette.org/2017/08/samyaks-hangout/
======
anuragprafulla
A conversation with Samyak Dutta, author of the book "Learning OpenCV 3
Application Development", on Computer Vision, OpenCV, Machine Learning and a
lot more.

